

Show HN: Incentivize project development with microdonations – Crowdlink.io - ericecook
https://crowdlink.io/

======
Draiken
I think in the micro-donations theme, I much rather have a steady source
instead of bounties for features, like with Gittip[1].

The pledge idea seems cool tho. Might make some necessary features come out
faster.

[1] [https://www.gittip.com/](https://www.gittip.com/)

~~~
icook
Thanks for the feedback, I'm the other co-founder of Crowdlink. We see our
service as more of a complement to Gittip, where the monetary component is
more of a way to show the developer you would really like to see a feature and
give a small tip, instead of trying to live off of it. I know if I was
dragging my feet to fix an annoying bug and a couple people put up a dollar
each I would feel motivated because I knew that people genuinely valued the
work.

